
People Are Having Sex with 3D Avatars of Their Exes and Celebrities - howard941
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5yzpk/they-cant-stop-us-people-are-having-sex-with-3d-avatars-of-their-exes-and-celebrities
======
jmkni
Mandatory - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrrADTN-
dvg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrrADTN-dvg)

